# What is SmartSound Quicktrack plugin.msi ??



## skghosh44 (Mar 22, 2008)

Header of the thread is suffice. Any one any idea about this plugin. What is the function of this plugin ??


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 22, 2008)

I think it is some sort of Weird plugin usually comes with some Adobe Softwares and also with Roxio Easy Media Creator. Please delete or uninstall it if it is causing some problems.


----------



## skghosh44 (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes I found the same under Programme files and I uninstalled it. and the problem is solved.


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 23, 2008)

that plugin comes with "pinnacle studio" video editing software.


----------



## skghosh44 (Mar 23, 2008)

abhinandh said:


> that plugin comes with "pinnacle studio" video editing software.


 
But I have not installed this software. Some where I found it  may also come with Adboe Premier Pro. But none of this installed in my system. Yestarday I found this software in C:\programme files Dir and I uninstall it with REvo uninstaller.
Today it is not there but it is present in  Revo uninstaller menu. As presently there is no problem I do not uninstall it. But I could not understand from where it is installed. By the way the problem starts after uninstalling Zone Alarm free edition (7.0.337.000)

I got a link relating with this plugin which look genuine websites, but it is bandwith eater. On opening the web site it starts playing music and I have lost 7 MB within 2 mnts.
You may analize that site if any relation with that plugin.


----------

